# My first "Jazz box"



## kung_fu (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm going through exam hell right now. The good news? It will all be over on tuesday and i get to fly home and see my family. That plus i fell in love with this guitar i saw at a local store:







It's korean made, but i think it's pretty decent for the price. They're holding onto it for me for the time being, so after my last exam im heading down to pick her up. I recently sold three of my guitars (leaving me with just my trusty go-too omen-7) so i've got room to start expanding the collection again. I've put together a few Christmas arrangements that i can't wait to play for my family the next time i see them. I'll try to post some actual photos when i pick it up.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 12, 2009)

hey they sound great. i tried the black one. love the tone. i bought something similar with 3 dog ear p90s. love the hell out of it. gratz man.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Dec 12, 2009)

kung_fu said:


> I'm going through exam hell right now. The good news? It will all be over on tuesday and i get to fly home and see my family. That plus i fell in love with this guitar i saw at a local store:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice looking Gretsch SyNchromatic hollowbody!!  I've been a Gretsch-head for a long time, and until recently had a G6196 Country Club. I wish Gretsch made 7-strings again!  Put flat wounds on it, and make sure they're at least 11s. Gretsches don't sound good with slinky 9s. Not only that, but the heavier gauge strings will keep the floating bridge in place better (if you want some really good jazz tone, try some 12s!).


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 13, 2009)

ellengtrgrl said:


> Nice looking Gretsch SyNchromatic hollowbody!!  I've been a Gretsch-head for a long time, and until recently had a G6196 Country Club. I wish Gretsch made 7-strings again!  Put flat wounds on it, and make sure they're at least 11s. Gretsches don't sound good with slinky 9s. Not only that, but the heavier gauge strings will keep the floating bridge in place better (if you want some really good jazz tone, try some 12s!).



Thanks for the tip. I think it's strung pretty light and with rounds currently. When i pick it up, i'll probably grab a few different sets til i find one that works .


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 13, 2009)

I loves me some jazz hollowbodies.


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 14, 2009)

I've still got one more exam tomorrow, but i just couldn't wait. Pics are kindof on the blurry side, sorry.


















It's already strung with flats (not sure what brand). I'm going to mess around with strings and bridge height tomorrow after my last exam.


----------



## Trespass (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow does that look great! I am currently sitting with four Gretches in the house myself! (Duo Jet I posted before on here was traded for the honey yellow 6120 - Great guitar, but damn me to hell if the Duo Jet was the classiest, and best solid-body jazz/blues guitar I ever played)


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 14, 2009)

You had to out-do me in my own thread .  Just kidding, nice guitars man


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 15, 2009)

Gorgeous guitars all around, Alex and Kris! Have to agree in wishing that they (Gretch) still made 7's. Sigh....


----------



## Trespass (Dec 15, 2009)

kung_fu said:


> You had to out-do me in my own thread .  Just kidding, nice guitars man



Sorry!  It's rare Gretsch gets spoken of around here. How much did you end up paying for it?


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 15, 2009)

Trespass said:


> Sorry!  It's rare Gretsch gets spoken of around here. How much did you end up paying for it?



 No worries. $500 with case.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 16, 2009)

i really want a jazz box for warm clean stuff 

that thing looks really nice! and those gretches have me gasing a bit too. i really want an ibby hollowbody myself. they have some really nice ones.


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 16, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> that thing looks really nice! and those gretches have me gasing a bit too. i really want an ibby hollowbody myself. they have some really nice ones.



That they do. I saw a few nice Ibbys at the store, though they were a bit more than i had to spend.


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Dec 20, 2009)

Gretsch made 7 strings?
Holy shit.
Like I haven't been fiending for one enough lately!


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Dec 24, 2009)

Those guitars are pure class, all of them! Very nice buy dude, I've seriously considered getting a jazz box myself, although probably not a Gretsch ... but to each his own


----------

